# Kindle Update: Anyone know how to NOT INSTALL IT?



## allisondbl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thought I might try usb downloading and then just NOT install it, but doesn't look like it'll work. Since I'm worried about its effect on my collections and making it slower, any way to NOT let it install?  I see ZERO BENEFIT FOR ME in any of the updates as I don't buy their books nor am I interested in sharing any more than I would be if it were a real flesh and blood book. Keep your hands outta my kindle thanks.  
Thanks Alley


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Dont leave the wireless on once you have bought your books or sync'ed.  I left my sons kindle wireless on for a few hours and it didnt update so it is obviously going out in batches.


----------



## allisondbl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, But A) it doesn't matter if it's in batches; they'll hit me eventually I assume, B) I use and LOVE the browser function and read fic and other things online, so not leaving wifi working forever isn't an option. And I have no reason to believe if I left it off for a week this update would pass me by.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

As I understand it the Kindle must have both the WiFi turned on AND be asleep.  So, in theory, if you always turn off the WiFi before letting the kindle go to sleep you should be able to avoid the update.  You should still be able to use the browser, just be sure to turn off WiFi when you finish.

Not the greatest solution, but it's worth a try if no one has a better idea.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

allisondbl said:


> Thought I might try usb downloading and then just NOT install it, but doesn't look like it'll work. Since I'm worried about its effect on my collections and making it slower, any way to NOT let it install? I see ZERO BENEFIT FOR ME in any of the updates as I don't buy their books nor am I interested in sharing any more than I would be if it were a real flesh and blood book. Keep your hands outta my kindle thanks.
> Thanks Alley


Don't worry about it. Since you don't buy books from Amazon, it won't affect you (I believe that feature is only on books purchased from the Kindle store) and any reports of the update slowing down the Kindle isn't true (at least from my experience with it)


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> As I understand it the Kindle must have both the WiFi turned on AND be asleep. So, in theory, if you always turn off the WiFi before letting the kindle go to sleep you should be able to avoid the update. You should still be able to use the browser, just be sure to turn off WiFi when you finish.
> 
> Not the greatest solution, but it's worth a try if no one has a better idea.


Hopefully that would work.
I tend to agree with the OP. The (new and improved) page numbers would seem to have no relationship with the page that I'm actually reading, and the Public ratings are not anything that I would use. 
If an update actually improved my reading by faster page turns, clearer fonts, ability to read ePub or PDF formats, then I'd be ready and waiting. 
For now, 3.1, no thanks.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Haven't I read somewhere around here that under certain conditions hacks prevent updates?

Just thinking,
Scott


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

The new 3.1 jailbreak has the added benefit of being able to disable automatic updates - without any other fiddling.  This jailbreak will work on 3.0.x versions, too, not just 3.1.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

tlrowley said:


> The new 3.1 jailbreak has the added benefit of being able to disable automatic updates - without any other fiddling. This jailbreak will work on 3.0.x versions, too, not just 3.1.


Now there you go, a smart person.

Scott


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> As I understand it the Kindle must have both the WiFi turned on AND be asleep. So, in theory, if you always turn off the WiFi before letting the kindle go to sleep you should be able to avoid the update. You should still be able to use the browser, just be sure to turn off WiFi when you finish.
> 
> Not the greatest solution, but it's worth a try if no one has a better idea.


I think it downloads when the wireless is on (whether in sleep mode or not) and then installs once asleep but I could be wrong.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

JetJammer said:


> As I understand it the Kindle must have both the WiFi turned on AND be asleep.


I don't believe this is true.

One of the Kindles here downloaded and installed the update once the Kindle awakened and the wireless turned on to download a couple of books. Once the wireless was on, it all happened quite quickly.

The only way to avoid the update is to leave wireless off.

Given that most already hacked Kindles have no issues and keep their hacks, and there is a new hack specific to the update, I wouldn't worry about allowing the update.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm also not impressed with this update. I have no use for the sharing features and don't like how they implemented page numbers -- I don't care how some of my e-books might match up with some print version. I was hoping for something like 100 words or 250 words = 1 "page" so I could tell at a glance (and from the Amazon product page) how long e-books were. And I don't like how they remove the location info from the bottom bar when there's no corresponding increase in screen real estate for text (since the % read is still there).

So, I'm not going out of my way to download this update. When it happens, it happens, but I'm very meh about it.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> I'm also not impressed with this update. I have no use for the sharing features and don't like how they implemented page numbers -- I don't care how some of my e-books might match up with some print version. I was hoping for something like 100 words or 250 words = 1 "page" so I could tell at a glance (and from the Amazon product page) how long e-books were. And I don't like how they remove the location info from the bottom bar when there's no corresponding increase in screen real estate for text (since the % read is still there).
> So, I'm not going out of my way to download this update. When it happens, it happens, but I'm very meh about it.


Totally agree. 
From CS via email.
_*
"Page numbers are only displayed when you press the Menu button.
I'd also like to inform you that latest 3.1 software update not only provides page numbers feature but, it also improves the functionality of Kindle in general. We always recommend to have the latest updated software version on your Kindle.
This update will be sent automatically to Kindles only via a Wi-Fi connection and not via 3G network. To receive the update, please turn your wireless on and connect to an available Wi-Fi network. The software update will automatically download in the background and install when your Kindle goes into sleep mode.
However, if you don't want your Kindle to update automatically, please don't connect your Kindle to any Wi-Fi network for some days."*_


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Totally agree.
> From CS via email.
> _*
> "Page numbers are only displayed when you press the Menu button.
> ...


Thank you for sharing this KayakerNC! I too, am kind of on the fence - I like having the locations there all the time, at one glance, don't subscribe to any newspaper or periodical, and in general am not particularly dying to get the update. The last couple of books I bought I've downloaded through USB...

But I've actually never connected my K3 through WiFi (my WiFi is a bit iffy and the password is so long I've just been too lazy to do it), and have always only connected through 3G . First time ever that laziness pays off . So now I guess I can still connect through 3G to get my books and just install the update through USB whenever I'm comfortable with it. Nice


----------



## allisondbl (Jan 8, 2011)

KayakerNC said:


> Totally agree.
> From CS via email.
> _*
> " ... This update will be sent automatically to Kindles only via a Wi-Fi connection and not via 3G network. To receive the update, please turn your wireless on and connect to an available Wi-Fi network. The software update will automatically download in the background and install when your Kindle goes into sleep mode.
> However, if you don't want your Kindle to update automatically, please don't connect your Kindle to any Wi-Fi network for some days."*_


First, Thank You! for the 411, but to make sure I get it (or don't actually) two queries: can I set my kindle to automatically go directly to 3G and bypass Wi-Fi and is there any reason - connectivity, browser speed, battery life - to NOT keep it only using 3G when I choose to go online; and "for some days" does that mean the automatic downloading will END at a certain point, and if so when, and when it does will I ONLY get the update if I exercise my own intelligence, ownership and free will over a device I own to choose to download then usb upload it if I feel I now have reason to do so? Thanks for any help. A


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle is designed to try WiFi first so if you don't want it to connect you'll have to tell it to forget whatever networks you've previously connected to.  Or never turn it on unless you're well out of range of those networks.  Then when it can't find an open WiFi network it'll go to 3G.

Historically, when there's been an update that Amazon pushes out automatically, they do that for a week or two.  After that, if you want it, you have to do it manually, or contact them and request them push it specifically to you.

In my opinion, there's no reason to either hurry to download it or to actively avoid it.  The changes are minor and probably unnoticeable for most.


----------



## LibertyToad (Dec 26, 2010)

allisondbl said:


> Thought I might try usb downloading and then just NOT install it, but doesn't look like it'll work. Since I'm worried about its effect on my collections and making it slower, any way to NOT let it install? I see ZERO BENEFIT FOR ME in any of the updates as I don't buy their books nor am I interested in sharing any more than I would be if it were a real flesh and blood book. Keep your hands outta my kindle thanks.
> Thanks Alley


Slower? After the update my screen refreshes faster and the news/blogs format is much nicer. I'm surprised you don't want to install it.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Well my page turns seem to be a touch faster, after the 3.1 update. I always keep my computers up to date with the latest versions, that has worked well for me, but some prefer to wait that's good too. But I would not stress over it, either way.


----------

